# Working with Corian



## LarryA (Jan 27, 2007)

What are some of the keys to working with Corian solids surfaces?

I have a piece that was cut out for my sink. I would like to make some things with that blank.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Ray Dockrey (Jun 19, 2007)

Make sure that you use carbide tipped tooling and take your time. The stuff is hard as a rock but it machines real nice. I have made zero clearence tablesaw inserts and turned some on the lathe. I used super glue to bond pieces together and didn't have any issues with it coming apart.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Ray Dockrey,


*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
There is only ONE stupid question...

The question not asked!

I always thought it would so cool to route Corian... someday...

Sorry I missed you!!


----------



## banjo3 (Feb 25, 2008)

larrya007 said:


> What are some of the keys to working with Corian solids surfaces?
> 
> I have a piece that was cut out for my sink. I would like to make some things with that blank.


Hey Larry, I just found this thread. I know this is an old thread but if you happen to get an email notification that I have replied then just answer back and I will jump into the forum and talk you through it.


----------

